# Epson C88+ for Sublimation?



## goad (Feb 7, 2007)

I am looking at getting a Epson C88+. How effective is this when converted to use sublimation dyes?
Thinking of using a bulk system (CISS?).
As some know I am just getting started with this and on a shoestring budget.
Any advice would be appreciated.

Ken


----------



## customtshirts4u (Apr 8, 2010)

I use them and they are ok for sublimation but the paper size limit is 8.5 x 11 inches so you can't do big designs. I would however recommend refillable ink cartridges instead of a bulk ciss system as some of them seem to have clogging issues.


----------



## customtshirts4u (Apr 8, 2010)

Make sure you do not install the ink cartridges that come with it, factory ink will contaminate sublimation ink.


----------



## goad (Feb 7, 2007)

I thought I read that the 88+ print up to 8.5 x 14?
Thanks for the replies!!
Would anyone recommend a good starter printer and dyes?


----------



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

your better off getting the epson WF 7010 it prints 13x19. also agree with refillable carts. haven't seen a C-88 for years. you can get a wf7010 for around $120.00. good luck uncletee.


----------



## goad (Feb 7, 2007)

Thanks for the help! I was looking around, where can you buy the WF-7010 for around $120.00?
Where do I get the refillable Carts at? BestBlank, Coastal, etc...?


----------



## Resu (Oct 16, 2011)

goad said:


> Thanks for the help! I was looking around, where can you buy the WF-7010 for around $120.00?


Epson WorkForce WF-7010 Inkjet Printer - Refurbished - Product Information - Epson America, Inc.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

customtshirts4u said:


> Make sure you do not install the ink cartridges that come with it, factory ink will contaminate sublimation ink.


Not necessarily true. I routinely swap carts with different ink types. Been doing this since the beginning when sublimation links were first available.

For desktop Epson's that have the carts that travel with and on top of the print head once the carts are changed the firmware recognizes the new carts and initiates an auto head clean and charge. The print heads only hold a miniscule amount of old ink inside and that is completely displaced by the new inks from the new carts.

Ricohs, large format Epson, and a coupleselect Epson WF desktops have long ink lines from the carts to the print head so then you can't swap without purging.

In fact you should ALWAYS make sure that the printer is good from the factory BEFORE you set it up unless it has long ink lines. Some CIS installs will force you to remove the ink carriage door and it may not go back on later. if your printer had an issue from the factory then you warranty would be voided since you modified your printer.

Thousands and thousands of installs prove my point about no ink contamination issues.

Both Sawgrass and Artainium in their printed literature advise to install OEM carts first before you set it up for sublimation.

http://sawgrassink.indigofiles.com/...ijet/SJIQ-WF30_QSG_BIS-QC_R-1W_3Mar10-jcr.pdf

"*IMPORTANT: Before you begin ...
* Before you install the SubliJet IQ Quick Connect Bulk Ink System, you should setup the Epson printer with the Epson supplied
inks and driver. This will allow you to conduct a nozzle check to ensure the printer is working properly. Record the alphanumeric
value from the nozzle check (located on the far right side of the page). This is your Firmware Number which will be​needed during the PowerDriver IQ Registration. Once completed, you can begin the bulk ink system installation process.


----------



## goad (Feb 7, 2007)

Thanks to all of you!!
Resu thanks for the info on the WF-7010 (I ordered it)
And Mgparrish - awesome info!! 

I appreciate all of this info - you guys/gals ROCK!


----------

